# Funktion zum Maskieren der Sonderzeichen einer URL



## jobu0101 (14. Aug 2007)

In URLs werden ja Leer- und Sonderzeichen immer maskiert. Ein Leerzeichen zum Beispiel durch "%20" ersetzt. Gibt es eine Funktion, die einen String so maskiert? Die bräuchte ich nämlich...

Danke!


----------



## dieta (14. Aug 2007)

Schau' dir mal die Klassen java.net.URLEncoder und java.net.URLDecoder an. Die machen solche Sachen.


----------



## jobu0101 (14. Aug 2007)

Danke, das klappt...


----------

